# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Selbstbestimmtes Leben 9½ Jahre nach der Erstbehandlung

## Horst1949

9 1/2 Jahre nach der offensichtlich "erfolgreichen" Erstbehandlung (OP -bewusst- ohne Nervschonung) bin ich zwar impotent, dafür lebe ich aber ein selbstbestimmtes Leben in einem Zustand des weitgend körperlichen, seelischen und sozialen Wohlbefindens. Und ich hoffe, dass ich das auch im 10., 11., 12. ff.  Jahr für mich konstatieren kann.
Gleiches wünsche ich ALLEN, bin mir aber bewusst, dass ich wohl "riesiges Glück" beim frühzeitigen Erkennen des Karzinoms und bei der rigiden Behandlung durch das ruhige Händchen des Chirurgen hatte.
Euch alles Gute

----------


## Hvielemi

> 9 1/2 Jahre nach der offensichtlich "erfolgreichen" Erstbehandlung (OP -bewusst- ohne Nervschonung) bin ich zwar impotent, ...
> 
> Gleiches wünsche ich ALLEN, bin mir aber bewusst, dass ich wohl "riesiges Glück" beim frühzeitigen 
> Erkennen des Karzinoms und bei der rigiden Behandlung durch das ruhige Händchen des Chirurgen hatte.


Auch mein Urologe hatte ein ruhiges Händchen. Einseitige Nerverhaltung und die 'richtigen'
Lymphknoten rausgenommen. Kontinent vom ersten Tag weg, ebenso intakte erektile Funktion,
aber nur bis zur ADT :-(
Bald sieben Jahre nach dieser Ersttherapie habe ich trotz R1 und N1 weder ein Lokalrezidiv 
noch einen Befall der regionalen Lymphknoten.

Fernmetastasen, die bei dem damals üblichen Staging nicht gesehen werden _konnten_,
führten dann aber bald zu meinem unterdessen recht populären Eintrag im Teilforum 
'Erste Hilfe/Erster Rat'
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ade-steigt-PSA

Heute würde dieser Eintrag im neuen Teilforum stattfinden.
Die spannenden und für mich damals wegleitenden Ärztediskussionen auf den ersten Seiten
wären für ähnlich Betroffene wohl besser zu finden.


Konrad

----------


## Horst1949

Warum muss sich ein Erstbenutzer des Forums gleich mit weiteren Folgen der Therapie, schon garnicht mit einem möglichen "Rezidiv nach Primärtherapie" auseinandersetzen?

Ich wollte mit meinem Beitrag darauf hinweisen -sofern das nach fast 10 Jahren schon möglich ist- , dass nicht jede Ersttherapie einer Fortsetzung  bedarf.
Dabei hoffe ich natürlich, dass der weitere Zeitablauf mich nicht Lügen straft.
In diesem Sinne
Euch alles Gute
Horst

----------


## Herbert12

Nach meiner Prostata-OP vom März 2017 - Gleason 6 - überlege ich mir ernsthaft, ob ich auf weitere Kontrolluntersuchungen (z. B. PSA-Wertbestimmung) künftig nicht lieber verzichte.

Ich überlege  sogar, ob ich in den letzten Jahren nicht auf die ständigen PSA-Tests, auf die 2 Biopsien und die erfolglose HIFU-Behandlung + OP mit der jeweils damit verbundenen Antibiotikagabe verzichten sollen?

Und hätte ich die für diese Maßnahmen geopferte Zeit nicht anderweitig nutzen sollen?

Gruß Herbert

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Herbert,

nach erneutem Suchen unter Deinem Künstlernamen unter www.myprostate.eu habe ich festgestellt, dass dort am 10.3.2015 ein PSA 14.6. ng/ml vermerkt ist. Erwähnt ist im Text: Der Urinstrahl ist "fest", aber Bluttropfen werden abgesondert. Erektion ist gegeben. Ejakulat war letzte Woche blutig.

Keine weiteren Einträge, also von einer Prostatektomie im März 2017 und alles was dazwischen passiert ist keinerlei Hinweise.

Wie ist denn jetzt das PSA? Ob Du die eingesetzte Zeit hättest besser anders nutzen können/sollen wird Dir die weitere PKH-Entwicklung beantworten.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Herbert12

Hallo Harald,

habe meine Daten bei myprostata ergänzt. Mein Künstlername dort: Anton

Gruß
Herbert




> Hallo Herbert,
> 
> nach erneutem Suchen unter Deinem Künstlernamen unter www.myprostate.eu habe ich festgestellt, dass dort am 10.3.2015 ein PSA 14.6. ng/ml vermerkt ist. Erwähnt ist im Text: Der Urinstrahl ist "fest", aber Bluttropfen werden abgesondert. Erektion ist gegeben. Ejakulat war letzte Woche blutig.
> 
> Keine weiteren Einträge, also von einer Prostatektomie im März 2017 und alles was dazwischen passiert ist keinerlei Hinweise.
> 
> Wie ist denn jetzt das PSA? Ob Du die eingesetzte Zeit hättest besser anders nutzen können/sollen wird Dir die weitere PKH-Entwicklung beantworten.
> 
> Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Herbert,

mit Gleason 6 und nun erst kürzlich stattgefundener laparoskopischer Prostatektomie heiß es abwarten, was wohl frühestens im Juni 2017 an PSA herauskommt. Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass das der erhoffte Wert um 0.01 ng/ml sei.

Beste Grüße

Harald

----------


## Herbert12

Ja, danke Harald.

Diese eine PSA-Wert-Bestimmung werde ich - vielleicht - noch machen.

Aber dann ist Schluss mit notwendigen oder weniger oder überhaupt nicht notwendigen Untersuchungen.

Ich weiß, so denkt hier im Forum kein Betroffener.
Aber wenn in 10 oder 15 Jahren ein sogenanntes Rezidiv auftauchen sollte, ist mir das egal- - ich weiß es ja dann sowieso nicht. 
Denn mit dann 82 oder 87 Jahren lege ich mich nicht ins Krankenhaus.

Gruß
Herbert






> Hallo Herbert,
> 
> mit Gleason 6 und nun erst kürzlich stattgefundener laparoskopischer Prostatektomie heiß es abwarten, was wohl frühestens im Juni 2017 an PSA herauskommt. Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass das der erhoffte Wert um 0.01 ng/ml sei.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> 
> Harald

----------


## Herbert12

PSA-Ergebnis von letzter Woche: < 0,07 !

In der Klinik wurde also tatsächlich die Prostata entfernt und nicht nur abgerechnet. (Scherz)

Beim Fahrrad fahren  muss ich holprige Feldwege meiden, sonst bekomme ich leichte Schmerzen.
Vor Stuhlgang und vor Pinkelaktionen spüre ich am Darmausgang (jedenfalls orte ich es so) und am Schließmuskel der Harnröhre unangenehmen Druck.
Der rechte Oberschenkel ist immer noch leicht "pelzig". 

Herbert  







> Ja, danke Harald.
> 
> Diese eine PSA-Wert-Bestimmung werde ich - vielleicht - noch machen.
> 
> Aber dann ist Schluss mit notwendigen oder weniger oder überhaupt nicht notwendigen Untersuchungen.
> 
> Ich weiß, so denkt hier im Forum kein Betroffener.
> Aber wenn in 10 oder 15 Jahren ein sogenanntes Rezidiv auftauchen sollte, ist mir das egal- - ich weiß es ja dann sowieso nicht. 
> Denn mit dann 82 oder 87 Jahren lege ich mich nicht ins Krankenhaus.
> ...

----------


## Reinhold2

> Aber wenn in 10 oder 15 Jahren ein sogenanntes Rezidiv auftauchen sollte, ist mir das egal


Und was machst du wenn das Rezidiv nicht in 10, sondern z.B. in zwei Jahren "auftaucht"?

R.

----------


## Michi1

Ich bin reglmäßig zur PSA Bestimmung gegangen,alle 3 Monate, und nach der 3. Messung ist der PSA Wert wieder gestiegen. Dann habe ich 35 Bestrahlungen mitgemacht. Keine Nebenwirkungen aber ein Jahr ist der Psa Wert bei  <0,07 wie bei dir

----------


## Harald_1933

> PSA-Ergebnis von letzter Woche: < 0,07 !
> 
> In der Klinik wurde also tatsächlich die Prostata entfernt und nicht nur abgerechnet. (Scherz)
> 
> Beim Fahrrad fahren muss ich holprige Feldwege meiden, sonst bekomme ich leichte Schmerzen.
> Vor Stuhlgang und vor Pinkelaktionen spüre ich am Darmausgang (jedenfalls orte ich es so) und am Schließmuskel der Harnröhre unangenehmen Druck.
> Der rechte Oberschenkel ist immer noch leicht "pelzig".


Hallo Herbert,

hab Dank für die Ergänzung des Textes:

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=669&page=report

Obwohl ich selbst keine Erfahrungen in Sachen Prostatektomie habe, konnte ich jedoch aus vielen ähnlich gelagerten Abläufen von anderen Forumsusern aus deren Beiträgen entnehmen, dass sich die von Dir geschilderten noch unangenehmen Nachwirkungen so nach und nach verflüchtigen. Und mit dem aktuellen PSA-Wert lässt es sich hoffentlich noch eine längere Weile ganz gut aushalten. Und über Mangel an Humor kannst Du Dich auch nicht beklagen, wie man oben von Dir lesen kann. 

Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin Wohlergehen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Herbert12

So, mein PSA-Wert war letzte Woche < 0,07.

Ganz schmerzfrei bin ich noch nicht, aber es ist nicht schlimm. Die leichten Schmerzen treten auch nur selten auf.

Mein rechter Oberschenkel ist immer noch ein wenig "taub". Ist auch nicht so schlimm.

Ich habe es - glaube ich - schon geschrieben: Inkontinenz ist seit der OP kein Problem für mich.

Habe mich - weil alles so gut ging - selbst belohnt und ein neues Auto gekauft.

Herbert







> Hallo Herbert,
> 
> mit Gleason 6 und nun erst kürzlich stattgefundener laparoskopischer Prostatektomie heiß es abwarten, was wohl frühestens im Juni 2017 an PSA herauskommt. Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass das der erhoffte Wert um 0.01 ng/ml sei.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> 
> Harald

----------


## Herbert12

Kaum vermelde ich positive Nachrichten, schon passiert es:

Nach dem Fahrrad fahren (ca. 10 km auf) Brennen im OP-Bereich.

Beim Stuhlgang kam ein wenig Blut aus der Harnröhre. Das Blut war aber stark verdünnt. 

Mal abwarten ...




> So, mein PSA-Wert war letzte Woche < 0,07.
> 
> Ganz schmerzfrei bin ich noch nicht, aber es ist nicht schlimm. Die leichten Schmerzen treten auch nur selten auf.
> 
> Mein rechter Oberschenkel ist immer noch ein wenig "taub". Ist auch nicht so schlimm.
> 
> Ich habe es - glaube ich - schon geschrieben: Inkontinenz ist seit der OP kein Problem für mich.
> 
> Habe mich - weil alles so gut ging - selbst belohnt und ein neues Auto gekauft.
> ...

----------


## Muggelino

Hallo Herbert,

nach meiner Erfahrung ist Radfahren eine starke Belastung für die Gegend um das OP-Gebiet. 
Es können leicht Nähte, zB bei der Anamostose, aufreissen und dann sickert Blut in die Harnröhre.
Heilt aber meist schnell wieder zu.
Es gibt spezielle Sättel, die die Prostata schonen, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.
Und sonst steig doch auf dein neues Auto um, bis alles besser verheilt ist.

Gute Fahrt!
Detlef

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo Herbert,
> 
> nach meiner Erfahrung ist Radfahren eine starke Belastung für die Gegend um das OP-Gebiet. 
> Es können leicht Nähte, zB bei der Anamostose, aufreissen und dann sickert Blut in die Harnröhre.
> Heilt aber meist schnell wieder zu.
> Es gibt spezielle Sättel, die die Prostata schonen, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.
> Und sonst steig doch auf dein neues Auto um, bis alles besser verheilt ist.
> 
> Gute Fahrt!
> Detlef


Zum Thema Sattel:

https://www.sq-lab.com/de/ergonomie/...nsattelkonzept

----------


## buschreiter

> Zum Thema Sattel:
> 
> https://www.sq-lab.com/de/ergonomie/...nsattelkonzept


Einen Sattel von sq-lab fahre ich seit der OP in 2013 auf meinem Rennrad. Sehr empfehlenswert!

----------


## Herbert12

@Muggelino 
und 
@Urologe

Vielen Dank für den Sattel-Hinweis.

Habe gleich gestern die Sitzknochen-Vermessung machen lassen und einen Sattel zu Testzwecken mit heim bekommen.

Das Radfahren ist jetzt ohne Druck auf den OP-Berich möglich. 
Das Angebot des Händlers, einen weiteren Sattel auszuprobieren, werde ich annehmen. 

Gruß
Herbert

----------


## Muggelino

So, nun hab ich meinen eigenen Rat befolgt, mir so ein Sitzknochenvermessungsset (was es alles gibt!) schicken lassen und einen Sattel bestellt.
Da mein kleines rotes Auto den nächsten TÜV wohl nicht überstehen wird, ist das eine sinnvolle Investition in die Zukunft.

Beim Lesen auf myprostate fällt mir auf, dass viele PCA-Kranke als Hobby Radfahren oder Motorrad angeben.
Ob da ein Zusammenhang besteht? Dass durch die vielen Erschütterungen im Dammbereich es vermehrt zu Kopierfehlern bei der Zellteilung in der Prostata kommt?
Gibt es da Forschungsergebnisse?
Wie hoch ist die PCa-Rate bei Profiradfahrern?

Immer neugierig:
Detlef

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Detlef,

das könnte eine Auslegung sein.....könnte aber auch sein, dass viele Betroffene schon etwas älter sind und Radfahren dann noch am ehesten als sportliche Betätigung möglich ist ?

Auch nur spekulativ :-)

Grüße

Uwe

P.S. Bin/war Volleyballer...ob die vielen Erschütterungen bei den Landungen nach Sprung vielleicht.....

----------


## buschreiter

Ein erhöhtes Risiko bei Radfahrern scheint belegbar zu sein: http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/exper...d_5091845.html

----------


## Muggelino

Dacht' ich's doch!

"Die  untersuchten Radler, die zwischen 3,75 und 8,5 Stunden pro Woche  Fahrrad gefahren sind, hatten im Vergleich zu Radlern, die weniger als  3,75 Stunden pro Woche unterwegs waren, ein dreifach erhöhtes  Prostatakarzinom-Risiko.
Die Gruppe, die über 8,5 Stunden pro  Woche Fahrrad gefahren ist, zeigte sogar einen mehr als sechsfachen  Anstieg der Diagnose eines Prostatakarzinoms."

Vielleicht sollten die Krankenkassen so einen Sattel als Präventionsmassnahme bezuschussen.

Aber jetzt, wo die Prostata raus ist, kann uns ja nichts mehr passieren:  "Radfahren ist nicht mit einem erhöhten Hodenkrebsrisiko verbunden."

Detlef

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die Gruppe, die über 8,5 Stunden pro  Woche Fahrrad gefahren ist, 
> zeigte sogar einen mehr als sechsfachen  Anstieg der Diagnose eines Prostatakarzinoms."


Damit wäre Fahrradfahren ein höheres Krebsrisiko als Kettenrauchen.
Wo bitte ist diese schreckliche Krebsepidemie unter Profi-Radlern?


Hvielemi

----------


## Muggelino

Hier Näheres zur Studie, der volle Text kostet:

http://online.liebertpub.com/doi/abs...urnalCode=jomh

Es ging wohl um Männer über 50, da dürfte es nicht mehr soviele Profi-Radler geben.

Detlef

----------


## MartinWK

Auf diese Art wurde schon einmal die "Kausalität" Vasektomie --> PCa wissenschaftlich festgestellt. Nur waren die Populationen nicht vergleichbar: Sterilisieren ließen sich vor allem Männer ab Mittelschicht aufwärts, die deutlich mehr Vorsorge wahrnahmen und bei denen dann entsprechend mehr PCa diagnostiziert wurde. Es sterben vermutlich diese Männer häufiger an PCa, weil die andere Gruppe mehr raucht und ungesünder lebt oder ungesündere Berufe ausübt und deswegen andere Todesarten vorher zuschlagen.
Da der normale Arbeiter heute mit dem Auto zur Arbeit fährt, bleibt das Radfahren den Freizeitsportlern vorbehalten. Meiner unmaßgeblichen Erfahrung nach ist da die (obere) Mittelschicht überrepräsentiert. Könnte also wie bei der Vasektomie sein.

Aber ach - was beschäftigt man sich mit so einem Zeug überhaupt? Wenn schon der Autor nicht zwischen "PCa-Risiko" und "Häufigkeit der Diagnose" unterscheiden kann, ist das wohl zu ignorieren. Wenn man schon nicht genau weiß, wie PCa entsteht, und dann dieses Nichtwissen durch Statistik aufpeppt, sollte man wenigstens eine testbare Hypothese mitliefern, wie denn der biologische Zusammenhang sein könnte.

----------


## Horst1949

Hallo,
nach der Diagnose habe auch ich versucht mir die Frage zu beantworten "Warum ausgerechnet Ich?" Eine Kausalität konnte ich nicht entdecken und so habe ich mich schnell damit abgefunden und akzeptierte als Begründung die Metapher einens "negativen Lotteriegewinns". Mit dieser Begründung war ich wieder mit mir und der Erkrankung im Reinen.
Also zum Radfahren bin ich erst nach der Entfernung der Prostata gekommen, ist vermutlich Ausdruck einer Kompensationshandlung, Man(n) kann doch noch was, bzw. sich steigern. 
Wenn ich aus heutiger Sicht 20 Jahre in die Vergangenheit blicke, dann muss ich sagen "Was war ich damals eine müde Schnecke", hätte mir damals niemals mein heutiges Reise- und Bewegungsprofil zugetraut. Aber ich sinniere nicht darüber nach, was im Einzelnen dieses "neue Leben" ausgelöst hat.
Es ist einfach so und ich genieße es (ist auch preiswerter als täglich eine Schachtel Zigaretten, nur mal so zum Vergleich).
Euch alles Gute
Horst1949

----------


## Hvielemi

> Es ging wohl um Männer über 50, da dürfte es nicht mehr soviele Profi-Radler geben.


Naja, Männer über 50 _bekommen_ keinen Prostatakrebs.
Sie _haben_ ihn schon längst. Was sie bekommen, ist die Diagnose.
Auf einen möglichen Zusammenhang zwischen Velofahren und Diagnose
hat Martin hingewiesen, und wie man in späten Jahren zum Velofahren
kommt, beschreibt Horst.

Die Studie hab ich nicht gelesen, aber in Abstract steht:



> is a popular sport among men. Despite its health benefits, fears have been raised regarding its effects on erectile dysfunction (ED), fertility, and on* serum prostate-specific antigen levels*. This study aimed to examine associations between regular cycling and urogenital abnormalities in men.


Wurden da PSA-Werte z.B. >4ng/ml bestimmt als Surrogat für Krebsrisiko oder Krebsdiagnosen gezählt?
Wir wissen ja, dass Velofahren PSA-Messungen verfälscht.

Ich bleibe mehr als skeptisch.
Konrad

----------


## Horst1949

Auch diesen Threat beende ich, 10 Jahre nach der Erkrankung und OP, mit einem zum Jahresbeginn gemessenen PSA Wert von 0,001 ng/ml und erkläre mich als "geheilt" von diesem Krebs.
Bin gerne bereit auf PNs zu antworten, ziehe mich jedoch aus naheliegenden Gründen aus dem Forum zurück, werde jedoch meine Werte/Entwicklungen in meinem Profil von Zeit zu Zeit ergänzen.
Erst 2019 sieht mich mein Urologe wieder.
Euch alles Gute
Horst1949

----------


## Horst1949

"Thread" natürlich!!!!

----------


## Hvielemi

Alles Gute und noch viele Treads** deines Pedelec auf spannenden Velotouren
wünscht dir

Konrad


**Tread: Trittsiegel bzw. Reifenspur

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin lieber Horst,

ob Thread, Threat oder tread ist egal, denn wir wissen was gemeint ist.

Nun bist du ja wieder da!
Ich hatte mich mit einer Email aufgrund Deiner Psyche  :L&auml;cheln:  zurück gehalten,
sonst hätte ich Dir mitgeteilt, dass wir 1 Woche bei minus 18 C mit dem Campingwagen in Melnik (Nähe Prag) waren.
Natürlich ohne Fahrräder, aber mit kaltem Sauerstoffflaschen gegen meine Clusterkopfschmerzen, die wieder seit 2 Wochen Attacken mäßig auftreten.

Alles Gute weiterhin für Dich!
Melde Dich per eMail wenn Dir danach ist, oder komme gleich vorbei.
Bist jederzeit willkommen!

Lieben Gruss
hartmut und brigitte

Lieben Gruss auch an dieser Stelle an Konrad.
**Tread: Trittsiegel bzw. Reifenspur
Ja, oder in einer Spur in einem Forum (oder Thread /Faden) geht beides  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Horst1949

Hi Hartmut,
da wollte ich nur mal heimlich durchs Forum schleichen...und dann sah ich diesen Fehler.
Danke für die lieben Grüße, mir geht es mehr als gut (Originalzitat meiner Frau "...zu gut")...
Wünsche Euch ALLEN weiterhin alles Gute, lasst Euch nicht unterkriegen.
Einmal im Monat schaue ich hier rein.
Horst1949

----------


## wesoj55

Horst1949

würdest du bitte einiges aus deinem Postfach löschen. 
Es geht keine PN durch.

Danke

LG
Jürgen

----------


## Horst1949

Habe ich,
LG an Alle

----------


## Horst1949

Selbstbestimmtes Leben 11 Jahre nach der Erstbehandlung

Die nunmehr (nur noch) jährliche Untersuchung beim Urologen ergab vorgestern einen PSA Wert von 0,007 (2018: 0,001, 2017: 0,009) ng/ml.
Ich fühle mich "tiefenentspannt", was die Tumorentwicklung hinsichtlich eines Rezidivs betrifft.
Euch alles, alles Gute.
Horst1949

----------


## Briele

Lieber Horst,

das ist schön! Wir freuen uns mit Dir und wünschen weiterhin alles Gute.
Liebe Grüße Briele und Rastaman

----------


## Horst1949

Wieder ein Jahr vergangen...die Entdeckung des Karzinoms liegt nun genau 12 Jahre zurück, im darauffolgenden Januar erfolgte die Entfernung der Prostata und ihrer Nebenteile - bewusst ohne Nerverhalt.
Heute erhielt ich vom Urologen den aktuellen PSA Wert, der sich weiterhin unter der Nachweisgrenze bewegt. Gemäß Laborbefund 0,008 ng/ml.
Bin sehr glücklich mit dieser Nachricht. Ich tue alles, was mir möglich ist, damit das so bleibt. Maßhalten im Essen und Trinken und entsprechende Rad- und Reiseaktivitäten. Fühle mich sauwohl damit und die jährlichen Radstrecken haben erstmals die 4000 Km überschritten. Die will ich 2020 toppen.
Euch alles Gute
Horst

----------


## martcu

Glückwunsch

----------


## lutzi007

Horst, auch meinen Glückwunsch! 
Die 5000 km wirst Du sicher auch noch knacken  :L&auml;cheln: 
Lutz

----------


## Horst1949

Danke für die Wünsche, wenn ich jedoch in meinen obigen Beiträgen ein wenig in die Vergangenheit blättere, dann wird mir ganz anders, sind doch einige ganz liebe Forumsteilnehmer, deren Beiträge nun weiter zu sehen sind, von uns gegangen...und ich gedenke ihnen im Stillen.
LG an Alle
Horst

----------


## martcu

Hallo Horst, mich treibt schon die ganze Zeit eine Frage um, die eigentlich aus meiner Sicht nur von einem Betroffenen beantwortet werden kann. Ich wurde im Oktober operiert (RPE) und pathologisch habe ich sehr gute Ergebnisse. Köperlich geht es mir bis auf Narbenschmerzen gut und ich warte nun auf meine erste PSA Messung, die im Januar sein wird. Da ich schon seit einiger Zeit wieder voll arbeite, hat mich der Alltag und mein anstrengender Beruf voll in Beschlag genommen. Trotzdem fühlt es sich irgendwie anders an. Ich frage mich oft was ich nun eigentlich bin, darf ich mich freuen weil alles so gut verlaufen ist, bin ich nach wie vor Patient bei dem eine Behandlung mit kurativer Absicht vorgenommen wurde und ich sollte besser ständig auf der Hut sein und ja nicht glauben, dass die Messe schon gelesen ist? Wenn ich die letzten 12 Monate revue passieren lassen, dann waren es folgende Abschnitte: gesund, alarmiert, gesicherte Diagnose, Patient vor der OP, OP und jetzt nach der OP bin ich was? Vermutlich werde ich im Laufe der Zeit auch meinen Weg hier finden aber bei deinem ähnlichen gelagertern Kranksheitsbild würde mich sehr interessieren, wie Du damit umgegangen bist VG Martin

----------


## Georg_

Martin,

die Krebsdiagnose und die Operation sind Erlebnisse, die man nicht mehr vergisst. Es wird einem dadurch auch bewußt, dass das Leben endlich ist. Man blendet den Gedanken an den Tod nicht mehr so völlig aus wie andere Menschen. Auf der Hut musst Du nicht sein. Damit kannst Du die Entwicklung des Tumors, sofern er nicht vollständig beseitigt wurde, nicht beeinflussen. Der PSA Test wird anzeigen, ob der Tumor "zurückkommt" und dann hast mehr als ausreichend Zeit Dir weitere Schritte zu überlegen. Man sollte versuchen, die Qualität seines Lebens zu verbessern und das heißt, möglichst wenig an den Tumor zu denken.

Georg

----------


## martcu

fühle mich aktuell auch noch verpflichtet die Selbsthilfe Gruppe regelmäßig zu besuchen obwohl ich mit Abstand der Jungste dort bin, weil ich denke ich muss im Thema bleiben

----------


## Horst1949

Lieber Martin, diese, Deine Gedanken, gingen mir damals -die ersten  Monate und Jahre nach der OP- auch durch den Kopf. Insbesondere, wenn  man noch vierteljährlich zum Urologen geht und nicht weiß, was der  aktuelle Befund ergibt. Alles O.K. oder ein Rezidiv? Ich befand mich  damals in einem mir hilfreichen Gedankenaustausch mit dem leider dieses  Jahr verstorbenen Forumteilnehmer Konrad. Das trug zu meiner Beruhigung  teil. Die "Bedrohung" durch die Diagnose ist noch frisch, die Gedanken  an die eigene Endlichkeit. Die erfolgreiche (?) OP gibt zunächst ein  Gefühl der relativen Sicherheit,  das Damoklesschwert einer erneuten  Bedrohung/Rezidiv wähnt man aber ständig über sich. Und alle drei Monate  das bange Warten auf den aktuellen PSA Wert. Puhh..
Nach fünf Jahren  ohne Rezidiv wurde ich etwas entspannter und wechselte zur  halbjährlichen Messung, später dann zur jährlichen. Und erst nach 10  Jahren traute ich mich den Gedanken laut auszusprechen, ich bin  "geheilt" (wohl wissend, dass diese Sicherehit auch trügen kann).
Mir  hat bei diesem gesamten Prozess geholfen, mich aus der passiven Haltung  zu befreien und aktiv ins Geschehen einzugreifen. Ich machte nach  Heilung der Wunde verstärkt Sport, änderte mein Essverhalten, fuhr viel  mehr mit dem Rad, kaufte mir ein Pedelec, überquerte damit die Alpen,  folgte den Flussläufen machte Wanderreisen. Aus dem "faulen  Endfünfziger" entwickelte sich ein aktiver (vermeintlicher) Vierziger.  Inzwischen fühle ich mich irgendwie "sauwohl" und aber auch  "lebenssatt". Ich habe alles gesehen, was ich sehen wollte und auf die  Osterinsel oder den Kilimandscharo (Jugendträume) muss ich nun nicht  mehr. Das ist eine andere Situation als damals mit 58 bei der  Krebsdiagnose. Mein "idealer Tag" ist heute der, bei sonnigem Wetter mit  dem Rad so 60-70 Km zurückzulegen, kurz vor Erklimmen der Rheinhöhen in  einem Biergarten einzukehren, ein Weißbier und eine Brezel zu essen,  vergnügt in die Sonne zu blinzeln und den Tag zu genießen.
Was uns  unterscheidet ist der Status, Du bist noch im Beruf. Ich hatte von den  damaligen Vorruhestandsregelungen Gebrauch gemacht und mich zur Ruhe  gesetzt...und dann, noch kein Jahr später, erfolgte die Hammerdiagnose.  Ich empfand es im ersten Moment wie eine "Bestrafung"...Später half mir  jedoch diese Freiheit von beruflichen Zwängen mich voll und ganz auf  meine Heilung zu konzentrieren - oder das, was ich zusätzlich zu den  ärztlichen Bemühungen tun konnte.
Und nach 40 Jahre im Rheinland erkannte ich die unendliche Weisheit im Spruch "Et iss mol widder jut jejange".
In diesem Sinne, alles Gute Dir und allen anderen Forumteilnehmern
Horst
PS  Und der ständige Blick hier ins  Forum ist nach einiger Zeit der  eigenen Genesung eher abträglich, so mein Gefühl. Ich wollte nicht immer  an das Krebsleiden erinnert werden, daher auch der weitgehende Rückzug  aus dem Forum. 
Und noch eines ist mir wichtig mitzuteilen (die Erkenntnis kam mir auf dem Jakobsweg).
In  Berufszeiten dachte ich immer, ich sei ein "Kopfmensch". In Wahrheit  war ich aber stets ein Bauchmensch, der seine Bauchentscheidungen aber  mit rationalen Argumenten untermauerte. Nunmehr bekenne ich, ich höre  nur noch auf meinen Bauch, das "befreit" ungemein.

----------


## martcu

Guten Tag Horst, besten Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort. Meine Erkenntnis ist, dass nach der Diagnose und der OP nichts mehr ist wie zuvor, nicht unbedingt schlechter aber eben anders da hat Georg schon recht. Nach der Diagnose war ich manchmal in kurzen Momenten panikartig getrieben, dies ist heute nicht mehr so, ich bin ruhiger geworden und sehe viele Dinge gelassener. Ich wünsche Dir ebenfalls alles Gute, bald ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen gut Rutsch ins neue Jahr viele Grüße aus dem schönen Baden-Württemberg.

----------


## lutzi007

Martin, ich bin jetzt kein Hellseher, aber mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir, dass Du, ebenfalls wie Horst, die besten Chancen auf vollständige Heilung hast. Angst vor einem Rezidiv wird vielleicht immer da sein, aber damit wirst Du auch im Laufe der Zeit fertigwerden. Außerdem, falls mal ein Rezidiv auftreten sollte, gibt es noch genug Möglichkeiten. Für eine gute Lebensqualität ist es am Besten, die Angst möglichst klein zu halten. Das kannst Du aus eigener Kraft schaffen, mit Unterstützung von Partner/Freunden oder auch mit fremder Hilfe. 
Lutz

----------


## Horst1949

Martin und Lutz,
so ist es, nichts ist mehr wie VOR der Diagnose und der OP. Ist eben ein völlig neues Leben mit neuen Erfahrungen und Herausforderungen, die es zu bewältigen gilt.
Und ich hoffe, dass das Bauchgefühl von Lutz nicht trügt.
Angst ist nur dann ein Ratgeber, wenn es um die Vermeidung zusätzlicher Gefahren (Fallschirmspringen etc.) geht.
Mit Mut und Willen ist Vieles zu bewältigen.
Alles Gute für Euch vom Mittelrhein
Horst

----------


## lutzi007

Alles Gute von der Nordseeküste  :L&auml;cheln: 
Lutz

----------


## Horst1949

Selbstbestimmtes Leben im nunmehr 13. Jahr nach der Erstbehandlung

Die jüngste Laboruntersuchung ergab den PSA Wert von 0,008 (Vorjahr 0,007) ng/ml, also weiterhin unter der Nachweisgrenze. Ich werde mich weiterhin so verhalten, wie in den bisherigen Jahren nach der OP und mein Restleben genießend gestalten, immer in Bewegung bleiben, denn "Wer rastet - rostet" gab mir meine Oma schon mit auf den Lebensweg.
In diesem Sinne, Euch alles Gute und liebe Grüße vom Mittelrhein
Horst 1949

----------


## Horst1949

Sorry, im 12. Jahr muss es heißen, da war wohl der Wunsch der Vater der Formulierung
Horst1949

----------


## Berema

> Selbstbestimmtes Leben im nunmehr 13. Jahr nach der Erstbehandlung
> 
> Die jüngste Laboruntersuchung ergab den PSA Wert von 0,008 (Vorjahr 0,007) ng/ml, also weiterhin unter der Nachweisgrenze. Ich werde mich weiterhin so verhalten, wie in den bisherigen Jahren nach der OP und mein Restleben genießend gestalten, immer in Bewegung bleiben, denn "Wer rastet - rostet" gab mir meine Oma schon mit auf den Lebensweg.
> In diesem Sinne, Euch alles Gute und liebe Grüße vom Mittelrhein
> Horst 1949


Hallo Horst..
Deine PK Historie macht Mut, auch weil ich in etwa die gleiche Geschichte mit den selben Vorzeichen erzählen kann...nur halt 11 Jahre später...

Wie bei Dir, so war auch bei mir die Verdopplung des PSA (von 1,4 auf 2,8) innerhalb eines Jahres der Anlass zur genaueren Untersuchung bei der dann PCa herauskam.
Anfangsschock, doch sehr gute kurative Chancen, da noch auf kapsel begrenzt. Entschluss zur RPE sehr schnell gefasst und umgesetzt...
Nach Biopsie 4+3 war es nun nach der OP dann wie bei Dir ein pT2c 7b GL 3+3. 
Nach 3 Monaten sass ich wieder am Arbeitsplatz und nur noch die ED erinnerte mich an das was geschehen war....Das ist jetzt gut 14 Monate her und irgendwie kann ich es immernoch nicht glauben, das das alles wirklich passiert ist...Nur die ED und die vierteljährlichen Besuche beim Uro erinnern mich dran...und lässt mich diese Sch..nicht vergessen.
Das einzig positive ist , dass ich mein Arbeitsleben nicht mehr sooo ernst nehme (dafür gibt es jüngere, die Karriere machen wollen...ich hab das hinter mir) und nur noch Teilzeit arbeite. Die so freigeschaufelte Zeit nütze ich für meine Musik...denn die war es auch, die mir (ausser der Familie natürlich) in der schweren Zeit den nötigen Halt und Ablenkung gab.

Ich versuche es mittlerweile auch, hier nicht mehr allzu oft rein zusehen..gelingt mir natürlich nicht immer...dazu ist das Thema noch zu frisch.
Und wer weiß, vllt gibt es ja mal was neues , was mir vllt noch helfen kann.

Aber , wie eingangs geschrieben, macht mir Deine Historie Mut, dass auch ich eines Tages sagen kann "ICH BIN GEHEILT".

In diesem Sinne...danke für`s teilen Deiner Erfahrungen und Dir weiterhin alles GUte

----------


## Horst1949

Am 27.12.2007, also vor 13 Jahren,  erhielt ich die biopsiuntermauerte Diagnose Prostatakrebs. Ende Januar 2008 erfogte dann die von mir erwünschte Total OP mit der Folge der Impotenz, die ich billigend in Kauf nahm. Seither hat sich mein Leben etwas verändert, ich bin aktiver und fitter geworden. Der BMI berträgt nunmehr 24 und ich fühle mich "sauwohl". Gestern habe ich den 4500. Radkilometer des Jahre zurückgelegt und bin somit auf gleicher Höhe mit der (coronabedingten) Jahresfahrleistung von 4500 Km mit dem Auto. Der neueste PSA Wert beträgt 0,01 ng/ml und dient lediglich als Indikator für ein (hoffentlich ausbleibendes) Rezidiv.
Ich bin ziemlich zuversichtlich... Das ist alles, was ich mitteilen möchte - eines noch, 2021 -mit dann 72- strebe ich keine Steigerungen mehr an, ich will lediglich mein Level halten.
Euch Allen, alles Gute in diesen Zeiten
Horst1949

----------


## Michi1

Irgendwie kommt mir das alles bekannt vor. Jahrgang und BMI ist gleich. Nur bei mir ist alles jetzt erst 5,5 Jahre her und außer Gartenarbeit und soviel wie möglich zu Fuß gehen mache ich zusätzlich keinen Sport.

----------


## Reinhold2

> mit dann 72- strebe ich keine Steigerungen mehr an, ich will lediglich mein Level halten.


Tja Horst, ich will Dir ja nicht die Motivation rauben, aber es gibt sportmedizinische Langzeituntersuchungen die herausgefunden haben, dass ab einem gewissen Alter (war imho so ab ca. Mitte 40?), Du jährlich eine Verdopplung (!) der Trainingszeit aufwenden musst, um Dein Level zu halten. Damit ist das Halten des aktuellen Levels rein mathematisch nicht zu schaffen, da der Tag bekanntlich nur 24 Stunden hat.
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Briele

Lieber Horst,
Rastaman und ich freuen uns mit und für Dich, daß es Dir so gut geht und wünschen Dir weiterhin alles Gute. 
Du weißt ja, zu uns führt ein schöner Radweg. Je nach Wahl der Strecke ein zum Teil auch recht anspruchsvoller. 
Es werden ja hoffentlich bald wieder Zeiten kommen, in denen man gerne Einladungen ausspricht, Gäste bei sich hat. Du bist uns dann auf jeden Fall sehr willkommen.
Bleib gesund und mach es weiter so gut.
Briele

----------


## Hailey

Hallo, 
dein Beitrag hat mich zum Lächeln gebracht  :L&auml;cheln:  
Es ist schön von deinen Fortschritten zu hören, dass du nun ein selbstbestimmtes Leben führen kannst.
Du kannst von Glück sprechen ja, aber vielleicht war es auch Schicksal.
Du hast es verdient, wieder glücklich zu sein und wieder Hoffnung zu haben.
Ich freue mich für dich  :L&auml;cheln:  
Dein Beitrag ist schon etwas her, möchtest du über dein jetziges Befinden berichten?
Drücke dir die Daumen!  :L&auml;cheln: 
Liebe Grüße

----------


## Horst1949

14 Jahre nach Diagnose und anschließender Total OP

Der gemessene PSA Wert liegt weiterhin im Promillebereich, in diesem Dezember laborgenau bei 0,008 ng/ml.
Ich glaube, es wird nix mehr mit dem Date zwischen mir und einem Rezidiv. Das sagte sinngemäß mein Urologe auch.
In einem Jahr sehe ich ihn wieder.

Bin superzufrieden mit meiner damaligen Entscheidung und genieße mein Leben so lange mir das möglich ist.

Allen Forenlesern wünsche ich alles, alles Gute
LG Horst

----------


## barlaus37

Herzlichen  Glückwunsch  und  auch  weiterhin  alles   Gute.  J

----------


## obelix

Das liest sich gut! Freut mich.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Lieber Horst,
> Rastaman und ich freuen uns mit und für Dich, daß es Dir so gut geht und wünschen Dir weiterhin alles Gute.
> Du weißt ja, zu uns führt ein schöner Radweg. Je nach Wahl der Strecke ein zum Teil auch recht anspruchsvoller.
> Es werden ja hoffentlich bald wieder Zeiten kommen, in denen man gerne Einladungen ausspricht, Gäste bei sich hat. Du bist uns dann auf jeden Fall sehr willkommen.
> Bleib gesund und mach es weiter so gut.
> Briele


Da schließen wir uns mal an Briele und Rastamann an!
Du kennst unsere Radwege, und den schönen Wildpark auch bereits.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Alles Gute weiterhin!

Gruss
hartmut und brigitte

----------


## Horst1949

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
ich danke Euch. Heute bekomme ich die 3. Impfung und hinterher fühle ich mich für einige Monate wieder "sicherer", was C19 betrifft. Mal sehen, wohin mich meine (Rad)Wege in dieser Zeit führen - ich weiß ja, wo ich willkommen wäre und ggfls. komme ich mit Freude auf das Angebot zurück.
Vielleicht bleibt es aber auch "nur" am Rhein und seiner Nebenflüsse.

Herzliche Grüße vom Mittelrhein - und bleibt gesund.
Horst

----------


## Horst1949

Es ist nun genau 15 Jahre Jahre her, dass ich vor Weihnachten die Diagnose Prostatakrebs erhielt. Mir geht es weiterhin altersentsprechend sehr gut, ich habe in diesem Jahr 4100 Km mit dem Rad zurück gelegt, seit Anfang November bin ich nicht mehr gefahren, die derzeit grassierende Grippewelle erreichte mich und zwang mich zur Bettruhe. Von Corona wurde ich bisher verschont, bin zum 4. Mal dagegen geimpft und werde mich Anfang 2023 vermutlich erneut impfen lassen. Im Januar steht der jährliche Besuch beim Urologen meines Vertrauens an. Ich hoffe, dass sich der Trend der Vorjahre fortsetzt und sich kein Rezidiv zeigt. Die Ernährungsumstellung und die vermehrte sportliche Betätigung haben sich bewährt, mein Gewicht nahm von über 80 Kg auf 73/74 Kg ab, so "wenig" wog ich zuletzt mit 20 Jahren.
Ich wünsche allen Betroffenen, dass sich Eure Erwartungen erfüllen, ein schönes und geruhsames Weihnachtsfest und das Fernbleiben zusätzlicher Erkrankungen. Mit herzlichen Grüßen vom Mittelrhein
Horst

----------


## Uronaut

Hallo Horst,
aus eigenem Erleben kann ich dich in deiner Auffassung bestätigen, dass regelmäßige sportliche Betätigung das Leben lebenswerter macht.
Genau wie du hatte ich vor über 15 Jahren meine RPE und mein PSA-Wert liegt noch heute im nicht meßbaren Bereich.
2022 bin ich mit meinen bald 78 Jahren 4700 Km durchs Thüringer Land Rad gefahren und fühle mich meinem Alter entsprechend fit und gesund. 
Der Sport hat auch viel dazu beigetragen, daß ich, vor allem durch den häufigen Aufenthalt an der frischen Luft, von C19 und der laufenden 
Grippewelle verschont geblieben bin.
Dir ebenfalls weiterhin viel Gesundheit.

Gruß, Peter

----------


## adam 60

Moin Peter,




> dass regelmäßige sportliche Betätigung das Leben lebenswerter macht.


wie recht Du hast, in der Natur draußen ,Rad oder laufen bringt noch ein paar Jährchen mehr.
bei Dir fehlt die PK Historie im Profil.
Du bist wohl auch einer bei dem der PK rechtzeitig entdeckt wurde.
weiterhin viel Erfolg

lg
Adam

----------


## lutzi007

> ...
> aus eigenem Erleben kann ich dich in deiner Auffassung bestätigen, dass regelmäßige sportliche Betätigung das Leben lebenswerter macht.
> ...


Das ist genau das, was meiner Frau und mir in unserer onkologischen Reha im Oktober/November eindringlich vermittelt wurde. Woraus bestand da jeweils das Tagesprogramm? Hauptsächlich Sport (im Rahmen der individuellen Möglichkeiten) , Infos über gesunde Ernährung und auch ganz wichtig: Entspannung.
Das ist das, was jedem persönlich am besten hilft, um eine gute Lebensqualität zu erlangen und zu halten. Man muss es dann auch annehmen und ausserhalb der Reha auch weiter praktizieren.
Ich habe zwar schon immer relativ viel Sport gemacht und eine gute Ernährung hatten wir schon seit Jahrzehnten, aber den Sport habe ich jetzt sogar noch gesteigert. Was ich immer vernachlässigt hatte, war die Entspannung. Aber da bin ich dran. Meine Frau hat jetzt endlich eingesehen und auch gefühlt , dass mehr Sport für Sie gut ist.
Regelmäßige sportliche Betätigung an der frischen Luft ist wirklich das Beste! Nicht nur für Krebskranke.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Uronaut

> ...aber den Sport habe ich jetzt sogar noch gesteigert. Was 
> ich immer vernachlässigt hatte, war die Entspannung. Aber da bin ich dran.


Schmunzel! Und wie machst du Entspannung, wenn ich mal neugierig fragen darf?

Erst wenn dir während des Ausdauersports (bisschen anders als beim Kraftsport) dein Hirn freigesetzte
Endorphine meldet, wenn eine gewisse Euphorie die Beine noch schneller treten läßt, dann setzt 
Entspannung vom problembesetzten Alltag ein, dann kann dich nichts Weltliches mehr erschüttern.
Wenn ich nach 60 oder mehr Kilometern vom Rad steige, befinde ich mich in einem Zustand des 
inneren Friedens und des Wohlbefindens.
Und wenn mir dann noch die Tagesschau vermeldet, daß 3000 Polizisten ca. 30 alte Männer und Frauen
davon abgehalten haben eine Revolution anzuzetteln, vergesse ich sogar meine sonstigen Alterswehwehchen.

Gruß, Peter

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Peter,
diese Entspannung, voll mit Endorphinen, geniesse ich selbstverständlich nach jeder meiner Sporteinheiten. Auch bei meinem Kraftsport. Und das finde ich immer wieder klasse.
Ich meine die Entspannung, die mit Qigong, Autogenem Training, u.ä. ohne diese große körperliche Anstrengung zu erreichen ist. Das finde ich faszinierend. Und das kann man zum großen Teil auch machen, wenn man körperlich gar nicht, aus was für Gründen auch immer, in der Lage ist, irgendeinen anstrengenden Sport zu machen.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Hualan

> 9 1/2 Jahre nach der offensichtlich "erfolgreichen" Erstbehandlung (OP -bewusst- ohne Nervschonung) bin ich zwar impotent, dafür lebe ich aber ein selbstbestimmtes Leben in einem Zustand des weitgend körperlichen, seelischen und sozialen Wohlbefindens. Und ich hoffe, dass ich das auch im 10., 11., 12. ff. Jahr für mich konstatieren kann.
> Gleiches wünsche ich ALLEN, bin mir aber bewusst, dass ich wohl "riesiges Glück" beim frühzeitigen Erkennen des Karzinoms und bei der rigiden Behandlung durch das ruhige Händchen des Chirurgen hatte.
> Euch alles Gute


und jetzt sind es 15 Jahre. Du hast Dich damals bewusst in Absprache mit Deiner Familie für einen Weg entschieden, im Wissen es kann gut werden,
aber auch nicht so gut. Mich freut es, dass Du 15 Jahre eine gute Zeit hattest und Zufrieden mit dem Deinem Leben bist und weiterhin positiv in die Zukunft gehst.
Horst, Dir und Deinen Angehörigen alles Gute für die Zukunft.
lg Martin

----------


## Horst1949

So, der jährliche Urologenbefund liegt nun vor, der PSA Wert liegt mit 0,008 ng weiterhin unterhalb der Nachweisgrenze. 15 Jahre nach der OP eigentlich ein Grund zum Feiern...mal schauen, welcher geeignete Tropfen sich im Keller findet.
Euch alles Gute und LG vom stürmischen Mittelrhein
Horst 1949

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Horst,

schön, von deinem anhaltenden Erfolg zu lesen. 
Wir stellen uns vor, dass du den Anlass gebührend gefeiert hast.

Liebe Grüße vom ebenfalls stürmischen Niederrhein
Victor und Silvia

----------


## lutzi007

Liebe Grüße an Alle von der Nordseeküste. Hier ist es fast immer stürmisch  :L&auml;cheln: 
Das ist besonders praktisch, wenn man seine Fahrradtour so legt, dass man den Wind immer im Rücken hat. Wenn der Wind dann mal auch dreht, kommt man sogar wieder nach Hause  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## urosport

Hallo Horst, 
lass ruhigt das "eigentlich" weg, das ist ein Grund zum Feiern, du bist schließlich einer der positiven Verläufe - denen ich nacheifern will. Ich hoffe, du hast den richtigen Tropfen im Keller gefunden. Glückwünsche aus Franken,
Karl

----------

